# Rifle river



## Anish

Robert Holmes said:


> Did you try to wade across at the pipeline? That can sometimes be a chore on a summer day when the water is low. You take one step across and the slime + current pushes you 10 steps down the river.


No kidding!!


----------



## smokey79

It's going to be atleast a week till it's fish able should be a ton of fish around when it cailms down!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes

As soon as it is fishable someone will post a steelhead picture and lookout the place will be a zoo.


----------



## feedinggrounds

Robert Holmes said:


> As soon as it is fishable someone will post a steelhead picture and lookout the place will be a zoo.


 And it will be at the same spots time after time, I am ok with that it is "our" river afterall. I consider it a hazard to work around like high water,ice,canoe traffic, still many places off the beaten path, those willing to hike generally show respect and share experiences, just not many pics


----------



## fish fanatic jr.

Seen pics on facebook of people fishing and doing some catching. Hope it doesn't get to flooded after the rain Friday and Saturday.


----------



## smokey79

Slow start for the steelhead not even any beds yet been checking my usual spots only some suckers and some walleye and they only have a few days to get out or they are on top of the list Saturday..lol


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## GrizzlyAdams237

Yea I fished it twice since the flood haven't had any luck.


----------



## sylvan19

Caught nothing but suckers this past Sat & Sun.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT

I was 0/1 on Sunday and only saw one other fish.


----------



## tcriver

smokey79 said:


> Slow start for the steelhead not even any beds yet been checking my usual spots only some suckers and some walleye and they only have a few days to get out or they are on top of the list Saturday..lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


A lot of empty beds were I was at Sunday,landed 2


----------



## Robert Holmes

I could name some spots to fish but the thread would get locked so good luck to all the fish are there go get them.


----------



## ausable_steelhead

I was on a different small trib and based off what I saw...there is still lots of time. This year has basically strung the run out to little pushes and trickles at the moment, with earlier running fish spawning or getting very close now.

Most of the fish I saw/hooked were around or below gravel. They seemed to come up out of the chutes and onto the rocks as the day wore on, so they were likely holding in the soft cuts along the banks just downriver. We encountered mint chrome to well colored in all phases but drop back. It will be a steady, drawn-out run this year; unless we get a bunch of warm rain.


----------



## smokey79

Saw two this morning still not hardly any bedding activity did catch a few browns.

















Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

